# Alice, Anne Boleyn, or otherwise? Help me decide!



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would say Anne Boleyn. Maybe you could bloody up your neck a bit.


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

Ophelia84 said:


> Adding an annoying third option is the prairie dress I got last year but never got to wear - I'd been planning to poof up my hair and go as a polygamist woman, but like many topical outfits it probably has an expiration date.


Polygamist woman it is! I think it would be pretty cool.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd vote for Anne Boleyn. Alice is always cool, but you may run into another Alice at a party. While I like the polygamist idea, that would be more recognizable as a group...... if you had a few other women and a man.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Ann Boleyn, is perfect. I do not think Halloween is the time to make a political statement about some ones religiouse preference even if it is archeic and wrong as poligamy.


----------



## Twisted and depraved (Oct 1, 2009)

Depends on what your plans for the night are, and how many times you want to tell people who you are. Alice is more recognizable. A psychotic Alice with ratty hair, blood splattered dress, and a severed stuffed animal rabbit head would be my ideal Alice.


----------



## Mischief (Oct 12, 2009)

My daughter went as Anne for Zombie Day at the Bristol Renaissance Faire. We "sewed" her head back on for the event. Our resident grave digger wasn't all that thrilled with the Queen's mother running around faire all day. LOL


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

As a Renaissance girl at heart I'd of course say Anne Boleyn. However, if you did her last year, perhaps Alice would be nice and you can do Anne again next year. Especially if you already bought the Alice dress and it looks great on you! Give 'em something new!


----------

